# Unlock my iPhone



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

I have an iPhone 5 which is locked to a Swedish operator. I want to use it here and wonder where I can unlock it!

Thanks


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

you can normally just call your operator and they will do it then you plug into iTunes and it's done.


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

I went through this recently with my US carrier (AT&T) which are as miserable a group as you'll ever hope for. They would make me cancel my service to unlock the phone and charge me a whole bunch of $$$. I actually want to keep that # for a bit, so I didn't cancel.

The other option is an under-the-table unlocking company. Ironically, it was the AT&T help desk person that "recommended" it, apparently she gets these complaints often - I want to unlock the phone for intl, but keep US use. The service I used will unlock phones from all countries, cost me $75 USD and takes ~2 weeks. I'm still waiting, but if you're interested, I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

I went to a couple of places here in JLT and they quoted me 700 AED; on suggestion of people at work I went to Karama and they also said 700 AED; my iPhone 4 isn't worth that!


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you guys. I ended up using an online service and they charged £59. I am now waiting for them to process my order. Fingers crossed


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

vildadalen said:


> Thank you guys. I ended up using an online service and they charged £59. I am now waiting for them to process my order. Fingers crossed


Be careful with OS updates. 

Most updates relock phones which are illegally unlocked, as they overwrite the whole Os and any hacks your friendly £59 person puts on, will be undone.


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

vildadalen said:


> I have an iPhone 5 which is locked to a Swedish operator. I want to use it here and wonder where I can unlock it!
> 
> Thanks


Apple N Berry | Your iPhone Repair and iPhone Unlock Specialists

Bets site ever to unlock, used them many times for myself and friends. Cheap and flawless. I trust them and have no affiliation whatsoever.


----------

